# Thoughts on Attitude Poodles? (and other eastern Ontario/western Quebec miniature poodle breeders)



## toby2021 (11 mo ago)

Hello!

We just had a silver miniature poodle puppy from Bibelot last week. You may want to contact Susan Fraser at Bibelot. She mostly breeds silvers though and only recently gone to miniatures after decades of breeding gorgeous silver standards.

A couple more breeders to try would be Denali and Rayah. I think Rayah mostly have blacks. Try searching for Facebook pages and contacting them through messenger. I find sometimes some individuals are more active on FB with more updates than their homepages.


----------



## Piper Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

Our black mini girl Piper is from Denali Poodles. Absolutely wonderful dog in every way but this breeder does dock tails. If you do contact Carolyn, be patient as she takes a while to get back to you.


----------



## Strawberry (12 mo ago)

Thank you for your recommendations!

Denali, Rayah, and Bibelot are all a little farther than I was hoping, but the journey might be worth it. I did already look into Rayah, but aside from being an even longer trip than some of the other breeders I looked into, I noticed on the OFA listings for their upcoming litter's parents that there were instances of linebreeding, so I'm a little less keen on them.

I might reach out to Denali if Attitude or other closer places turn out to be the wrong fit for me, although the docked tails do make me want to look elsewhere first. I know poodles don't get as much of the tail docked as some breeds (our mini schnauzer had a lil stub tail and we always thought it was too bad he couldn't wag as much as our other dogs), so I know there won't be as many communication issues as dogs with stubby tails sometimes have, but I still think it'd be lovely to see the full tail.


----------



## toby2021 (11 mo ago)

yeah, it is quite a trip for you to go from the border of QC. Perhaps consider breaking the trip up into two, staying overnight somewhere and then picking up puppy on day 2 and drive home. I am in the GTA, and Nathalie suggested that she has many puppy families from the GTA doing that.


----------



## Strawberry (12 mo ago)

That would definitely be the plan if I find a breeder in Toronto or beyond! I have some friends and family in Toronto that I could stay with so it's not impossible, just a little more work logistically.

This is the same Attitude Poodles Nathalie, right? What did you think of her? What made you decide to go for another breeder? To me, aside from the info I still have to ask for, she seems like she's a good and responsible breeder, but I just wanted to make sure I'm not missing any red flags since this is my first time evaluating breeders.


----------



## toby2021 (11 mo ago)

I really enjoyed chatting with her. Not docking is a plus for me too but in the end, I wasn’t strong against it so I was considering ON breeders that do dock as well. In the end, it was the long 6 h drive one way in winter (she just had a litter in Nov that we were considering) that tipped our decision.


----------



## Strawberry (12 mo ago)

That's a totally legit reason, haha. I think that same litter was the one I almost got a puppy from when talking to her. 

I read on her Facebook in the comments about her upcoming litters that she doesn't make a reservation list until a pregnancy is confirmed, and she only takes the deposit when the puppies are born, which makes me feel better about having time to make 100% sure I want to be her client before any money changes hands. I think I'll reach out again and ask about the health/pedigree paperwork and any references, that way I can have even more information.


----------



## toby2021 (11 mo ago)

Good luck! Let us know how it turns out. I may want a second puppy in a couple of years, lol


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I have PM’d you.


----------



## Piper Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

Strawberry said:


> Thank you for your recommendations!
> 
> Denali, Rayah, and Bibelot are all a little farther than I was hoping, but the journey might be worth it. I did already look into Rayah, but aside from being an even longer trip than some of the other breeders I looked into, I noticed on the OFA listings for their upcoming litter's parents that there were instances of linebreeding, so I'm a little less keen on them.
> 
> I might reach out to Denali if Attitude or other closer places turn out to be the wrong fit for me, although the docked tails do make me want to look elsewhere first. I know poodles don't get as much of the tail docked as some breeds (our mini schnauzer had a lil stub tail and we always thought it was too bad he couldn't wag as much as our other dogs), so I know there won't be as many communication issues as dogs with stubby tails sometimes have, but I still think it'd be lovely to see the full tail.


Piper’s tail is what is considered a “long dock”. It is curled over her back. I think the breeder does that as she knows the dog will not be competing in conformation as this curly tail is not acceptable for that. Pipers tail definitely wags and is very expressive. Not sure if this info will help you.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beckie (blue) has a full tail. Merlin has a normal dock.


----------



## NaturalPoodle (Jun 13, 2019)

This may be a bit late, but in case you haven't had any success, Thalpet (Peter Laventhall-Wolfish) breeds black miniatures in Toronto. He has an excellent reputation from what I've heard. His Facebook is outdated but there is a phone number and e-dress there.


----------

